# Installing downloaded Starcraft (legally)



## morenogabr (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, i downloaded the original Starcraft Mac from the Apple website, they said it was the full version too. But after expanding the .sit file I just end up with a file full of junk im not sure what to do with (most of it doesnt open), and a readme that reads:

How to Install

1) Find the Starcraft folder on your hard drive, and open it.
2) Open the Starcraft Files folder.
3) Drag all the files from the “StarCraft v1.16 OSX” folder into the “Starcraft Files” folder.
4) Transfer any maps you wish to keep from the "Maps" folder found in the "Starcraft Files" folder to the "RENAME ME Maps" folder.
5) Delete your "Maps" folder.
6) Rename your "RENAME ME Maps" folder to "Maps" (minus the quotes).
7) Close the Starcraft Files folder.
8) Select the Starcraft file in your Starcraft Files folder.
9) Choose Make Alias from the File Menu.
10) Move the new alias file to the Starcraft Folder.
11) Double click the Starcraft alias to play.

But I dont know what Starcraft folder its talking about in step 1), I dont have any other Starcraft files on my computer. So... Im lost at the first step. “StarCraft v1.16 OSX” is the expanded file I downloaded. Hopefully this is an easy one...


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I think what you got was an update. StarCraft still requires purchasing the CDs, although they aren't very expensive. I think the StarCraft Battlechest is about $20, which includes both the original game, the expansion pack and I think a strategy guide (not sure, I bought the full game and expansion pack separately).

If you have the CDs, just download the Mac OS X installer from either Apple or Blizzard's site.

Has a link to the Mac OS X installer (not sure if latest): http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games/demos_updates/starcraft.html


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I believe Starcraft came out before OS X was mainstream, meaning it's a Classic program. What you downloaded from Apple was the files necessary to convert the game into a program that will run under OS X. So for it to work, you need to already own the game.


----------

